
Google Acquires Jibe Mobile - stingrae
http://www.jibemobile.com/
======
wyldfire
Would this/could this replace Hangouts? Or maybe WebRTC is a good complement
for Project Fi?

~~~
DiabloD3
This would be nice, but Google has a habit of buying companies for certain
people or certain technologies and just ditches the actual projects the
companies are doing.

Sometimes said people or technology are integrated well, sometimes they aren't
and we never see those features ever again.

~~~
harryf
Meanwhile Google badly needs to go on a mobile spending spree. Companies I
would buy in their position include Localytics, AppsFlyer, Contentful and
mParticle. Buying those would significantly increase trust and buy-in from
mobile app developers, who today probably have more interest in Facebook and
Parse.com than anything else

------
BillSaysThis
Doesn't hurt that Jibe's office is a few blocks from the GPlex I bet.

------
sidcool
Hopefully this betters the Hangouts app, on Android at least.

